# Asbestos Insulation Board in garage



## CraigyBoy (22 Mar 2010)

All,

it has come to my attention that the false roof in my garage is asbestos insulation board. I've had a couple of companies in to quote removing it, and they have told me that it's relatively dangerous, however it's in there interest to tell me this and get the work!

Clearly all asbestos is bad, but asking how bad is like asking whether you'd prefer to crash your car into a wall or a tree - neither is great!

It seems sound in it's structure (not crumbling or flaking) and it is painted on the underside. However, it's not painted (i.e. not sealed) on the upper side, and there is an open loft hatch into the roof space above the garage. Any fibres coming off of there will be making there way into the garage and attached house.

The general consensus seems to be that it you don't disturb it then it's ok, but is that really the case? I've got two young children (3 & 1) so this is worrying me, but I'd appreciate any independent advice/opinions.

Cheers Craig


----------



## Dibs-h (22 Mar 2010)

Craig

My gut feeling is that that type of asbestos isn't the type that requires a licensed contractor to remove. Check out the following link,

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/HomeAndComm ... G_10022562

As long as it's doubled bagged and labelled - most Local Authorities will accept it at their waste sites (usually not all of them tho - so you would need to check with them).

So no reason why you should be able to deal with it yourself - just follow precautions.

Me - 2 youngs kids myself - I'd get rid of the asbestos.

HIH

Dibs

p.s. Are you sure it's asbestos and not cement board?


----------



## cambournepete (22 Mar 2010)

How old is your house?
If it's less than 20 (?) years then it's probably not asbestos anyway.


----------



## CraigyBoy (22 Mar 2010)

House was built in 1974. I've had two reputable companies look at it and they both agree that it's AIB and not cement sheeting. They were both fairly adamant that this required a licensed contractor to remove.

They are talking about building a 4 stage decontamination chamber with shower in the drive so they're taking it pretty seriously!!

Cheers Craig


----------



## heimlaga (22 Mar 2010)

Not being very good at English terminology I suppose "insulation board" means the same as it did over here.

In general the hard asbestos-cement boards sold in Finland contained relatively small amount of asbestos which is stable within tha hard cement as long as nobody breaks it.
The insulation board sold in Finland was another matter. They are porous just like wood fiber board (insulit) and asbestos fibres come off easily when touched.

So my conclusion is that whatever it it don't tear it out yourself. If it is rock hard it might maybe be left in place....... but if it was me I would definitely get rid of the softer kind of boards.

Just my oppinion with very little expertice in it. I take no responsibilities for theese oppinions.


----------



## Dibs-h (22 Mar 2010)

CraigyBoy":mu1arohc said:


> House was built in 1974. I've had two reputable companies look at it and they both agree that it's AIB and not cement sheeting. They were both fairly adamant that this required a licensed contractor to remove.
> 
> They are talking about building a 4 stage decontamination chamber with shower in the drive so they're taking it pretty seriously!!
> 
> Cheers Craig



Don't want to sound like I'm cynical or anything - but if 2 guys turned up in a van, disposable overalls, full face masks and gloves, sprayed everything with water, cut the board up and double bagged it and their PPE and loaded the lot up into a van and charged you the best part of several grand - how would you feel?

Whereas they turn up in their mobile decon unit (which they already own) and do a variation on the 1st theme, and still charge you the best part of several grand - you'll think you got a good deal.

The only real difference may be the decon unit parked on your drive, but the work is carried out in more or less the same manner.

Check out the link on the webpage I posted you - should give you details of "getting an Asbestos Inspection" from you LA.

The following might be useful,

http://www.diynot.com/forums/viewtopic. ... sc&start=0

As with all things - there's reality and there's a good business plan and there's no doubt a middle ground.


----------



## Harbo (22 Mar 2010)

If it's asbestos/cement boards then if left alone the chances of any fibres coming off are pretty remote.
If you are really concerned, then is it possible to seal the loft side with some sprayed on paint?
My house built in '76 has the stuff as soffit boards (under the eaves) - every few years they get a coat of paint and they have never caused me any concern.
Last year my next door neighbour had his removed when new fascia boards were fitted - no special precautions were taken.
And also last year my brother-in-law demolished (carefully) his mother's very old garage - the local tip took the panels as long as they were in plastic bags.

Rod


----------



## chipchaser (22 Mar 2010)

Hi Craig, 

If it is asbestos insulation board it may be a hazard, if the surface is loose or flaking. If it is in good condition then you don’t have to remove it. If you decide to remove it, that must be done by a licensed contractor. See this document: 

http://www.richmond.gov.uk/asbestos_lea ... list-2.pdf 

A licensed contractor is not necessary if removing less than 1 sq meter of AIB if it falls within the requirements set out in this HSE document: 

http://www.hse.gov.uk/pubns/guidance/a4.pdf 

If you are not convinced by the asbestos removal contractors take a sample to a laboratory for testing or get the local authority to advise, if they provide this service. 

If you decide to keep it there is common sense advice on sealing the board in the first reference cited above. 

Asbestos cement board and roofing sheet is less hazardous and can be removed by unlicensed persons but not all local authorities will accept it at their waste depots. It does need to be double bagged and labeled 

Graham


----------



## lurker (22 Mar 2010)

Chaps I think some of you are confused

Asbestos cement is relatively easy to remove & not "that" dangerous.

AIB is another thing entirely, its nasty flakey dusty stuff!
If you could be sure it was only white asbestos again its not that dangerous, unfortunately its likely to be contaminated with brown & blue. Therefore most companies will err on the side of caution. 

You can get it tested but the cost of the test is about the same as assuming the worst.

If it were me I liberally coat it both sides with old gloss paint & bung some warning stickers on it. However you will never sell the house.

Which brings me to my next point, assuming you have bought this house in the past 10 years you may have a claim against the surveyor that would pay for remediation.


----------



## lurker (22 Mar 2010)

I've just noticed :roll: the build date. 

It just might be stuff called Thermolux (or similar) which looks much like AIB and was actually used as a cheap substutute for AIB at around that time.

Maybe testing might be worth a punt after all.


----------

